# apple butter bbq sauce recipes



## Judi Reilly (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm looking for an apple sauce bbq sauce canning recipe...I can find many recipes, but for using right away...In Lehmans' catalog they offer Amish AB bbq sauce...but I'd rather make my own and can it...just not sure about the canning time etc...any suggestions, ideas etc..would be great..thanks a bunch...Judi::help:


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Here is a Bar B Q sauce recipe: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_03/bbqsauce.html

Apple Butter: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_02/apple_butter.html

Apple Cider Butter: http://www.freshpreserving.com/pages/recipe/215.php?recipe=112

Another barbque sauce: http://www.freshpreserving.com/pages/all_recipes/215.php?recipe=138&recipID=221&catID=

These are all approved canning recipes. You'll also find additional approved canning recipes for both in the Ball Blue Book, on the Ball website freshpreserving.com and on the Bernardin site http://www.bernardin.ca/


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry I read apple butter instead of applesauce. Here is applesauce: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_02/applesauce.html


----------



## Judi Reilly (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks judylou..and yes..I didn't write it correctly..its applebutter bbq sauce...thanks for the help...


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> its applebutter bbq sauce


Ahhh, apologies but that is a new one for me. I've never heard of a canning recipe for that.  I'll ask around the extension office and let you know if I come up with anything.

In THEORY you could make 1 of the approved recipes for the bbq sauce and 1 of the apple butter recipes and then combine them but the taste, not to mention the processing required, would be a big guess. Depending on the recipes you used it would probably be acidic enough to process in a BWB but there is no way to know for sure.

If you liked the combined taste you could always safely freeze it.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

I also have not heard of one like that. I agree, it should be frozen. 
Otherwise, like Judylou said, it would all be a guess. Making up your own canning recipes is not a good idea.


----------



## Judi Reilly (Mar 27, 2008)

your right..no I don't plan on making up a recipe..will just keep looking..thanks all..


----------

